# Ouch!



## Phantom (Jan 21, 2012)

So what is your pain threshold, and what is your pain tolerance? 

Like can you fall down a staircase and walk away? Or are do you lay there moaning for thirty minutes? /drastic

I have a ridiculous pain tolerance. Half the time it's like I don't even know I got hurt. Few examples.

I've been in two car accidents, both I was pretty badly hurt. The first one I had whiplash, bruised a rib (seatbelt did it), and the airbag.... It's called a chemical friction burn. See I'd anticipated the crash so I turned my head away, so when the airbag came out it only hit the right side of my face. The entire right side of my face looked like... *googles image* It looked sorta like this (note that's not me just random google image), but mine covered the area around my mouth and nose and then all along my right cheek to my ear. I also bit my tounge nearly in half in two places, and a pretty good cut along the side. I was in pretty bad shape and still went to school the next day even though I should have been at home. (Car #1 I totaled)

My second accident happened last March. Once again I had whiplash, and this time bruised ribs. Though this time, sadly, my airbags did _not_ go off. Instead my face hit the steering wheel and I got a huge gash along my forehead. I was on my way to work. I was only an hour late to work that day. (Car #2 I totaled)

I play hockey (goal keep) and softball (in-field/catcher) mainly. My amount of sports related injuries is a mile long.

What's weird is bigger injuries I sort of have a tendency to shrug off, but little ones, like when I slammed my finger in the truck door and my finger nail turned black I was hopping up and down for ten minutes going OWOWOWOWOWOW. But I bruise a rib and my face is burnt and my mouth looks like I just finished a ketchup eating contest? I stood there going, "UB canbth Ibth gebt ab babar bthowelb orb bombin?" ("Can I have a paper towel or something?")


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 21, 2012)

I feel pain quite strongly but I'm not necessarily crippled by it, I guess. Worst injury I ever had (toe crushed by a car seat's movement mechanism) made me laugh a little too much and complain a bit more than  usual (read:a lot) but in the end I wasn't too incapacitated or anything by the pain itself.

I still can't feel part of that toe and it's been two months.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd say it's a bit low, but I've never been seriously injured.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty low, I guess?
Worst injury I remember getting was that time when I randomly crashed my scooter a few years ago and my left side was injured in some way that I have no recollection of.

Or a few months ago when I slipped in the shower :L


----------



## Automata heart (Jan 21, 2012)

i have a pretty good pain tolerence. i just get really angry at people. i can fall at get straight up. i few days ago on a tramp  i fell and rolled about a meter and i got straight up. (granted it was on soft soil and i rolled away from the small cliff) and i can drop things on my feet and be fine.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a pretty good pain tolerance, when I accidentally cut my hand enough that it required stitches I was more angry about the fact that it was bleeding and the shock of it than the fact that I was actually in pain. And then I started crying cause I'd already had a miserable day as it was and this was just the icing on the cake. And then I realized "Why am I crying? This doesn't hurt or anything." so I simply stopped crying.

One of my favorite stories to tell is the time I was leaning over the rail on the stairs to tell my mom something and I moved my head up pretty quickly and there was a ceiling there. It started hurting and I just went down to my mom and was like "Hey, is this bleeding? It kinda hurts." and she was like "It's not bleeding but it's red, I think you ripped off a layer of skin." and I was like "Ah. Ow." and then I wandered around a little bit clutching my head when all of a sudden there were tears coming out of my eyes. It wasn't like I had intentionally wanted to cry; it hurt, but not so bad I had to cry about it. The tears were strictly involuntary. I muttered "What the hell, why am I crying. WHY AM I CRYING. THIS DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE" and my mom just sorta looked at me weird because of the fact that I was trying to make sense of a natural human body reaction and also the fact that I wasn't crying it was just THERE ARE TEARS COMING FROM MY EYES WHAT IS THIS MADNESS

There was a time a few months back where I was running on a parking lot full of gravel when I tripped and fell. I got a pretty nasty bloody cut on my knee, several scratches on my face and a few scratches on my hand. I got in the car with my mom and best friend and was like "Look at this. Fantastic. I go to run a lap to punish myself for making you [meaning my best friend] have to run a lap and this is what happens, I trip and fall and get all scratched up." and then I started laughing. "This would happen, wouldn't it. My boyfriend's not even here to witness it!"

Suffice it to say I have odd reactions to being in pain. Usually I just start laughing or saying exclamations. The other day I hit my outer thigh on the corner of the computer desk as I was walking by. It apparently did enough damage to leave a nasty-looking bruise that lasted like a week and swelled up pretty badly initially. I was on the phone at the time and I just muttered "AH. JESUS. CHRIST. OW." and kept talking.


----------



## Luxcario (Jan 21, 2012)

tbh, mine is not very good. I like to tell the story of in April when I was playing football, I tried and failed to do an overhead kick on a stone path, the ball rolled away, and I fell and I used my hand to try and break my fall.

And I broke my wrist.

I also play football/soccer (as Americans call it) and I can't count the times when I've been hit in the face by a ball or tackled badly.

However, after I've been injured, I tend just to go straight to sleep.

When I was 4, I was running up a road and down it again on a December night, and I crashed head-first into a lamppost and nearly cracked my skull.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe slightly higher tolerance than normal, but I don't really get injured alot.
Once at PE in 8th grade we were playing volleyball and I got a bit nervous, so I served and then just walked away and threw up in the toilet. When that was done I just went back and continued, my friends saying I was crazy for not going home for a relatively good reason. I just didn't see why when I was feeling better already. That's usually my attitude towards "smaller setbacks". I fell down many times from things like stairs and chairs when I was little, this usually resulted in a concussion, if I remember correctly it's something like 6 or 7 times. I also suffered from migraine at least once a month when I was smaller, then I got braces and it somehow cured me.

My friend is a good example of a "newly" discovered phenomenon: It hurts more if you look at the wound. Seems odd right? My friend was chopping wood with his dad somewhere and he somehow chopped his knee with the axe and didn't even notice. A few minutes later he looked down and realized: "Hey, I'm hurt, must've been the axe, OOooowww!!!" Seriously, how do you not notice that?


----------



## Autumn (Jan 21, 2012)

Nanabshuckle8 said:


> My friend is a good example of a "newly" discovered phenomenon: It hurts more if you look at the wound. Seems odd right?


hardly new, my freshman year a friend of mine told me about a time at a marching band competition when she tripped and hit her knee at night when running back to the group, she gets back into the light and everyone was like "OMG WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR KNEE" and she looks down and there's a hole in her uniform and blood everywhere and _then_ it started to hurt.

I brought up this story to my friends recently because my boyfriend was telling us about the time he pushed through a window and didn't realize it until his family was like "WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR HAND" and he looks down and it's covered in blood and then it started hurting.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jan 21, 2012)

I seem to have a decent tolerance for any blunt-object-inflicted injury that doesn't really hit bone very hard. Like I can slap myself in the face at full force and I'm pretty much fine afterwards.

Anything that makes me bleed or causes bone impact I have a shit tolerance for and it hurts like hell though.

Worst injury I've sustained? Well, I'd say it could go to any of three things:

-First, one time I fell off the couch, and managed to land in a way putting most/all of my weight on my pinkie finger for a moment. It got sprained.

-Second, one time, a brick fell on my foot and scraped most of the skin off my big toe. I didn't notice this until I saw the trail of blood from where I had been walking. Then it started to hurt. I'm very lucky my friend (whose house I was at) has a mother who is a nurse.

-Third, and most recently, I was going skiing and the place had decided to put a metal tunnel just after a sharp turn. I turned very wrong and smashed into the wall, spraining my wrist.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 21, 2012)

Considering I have agliophobia, pretty damn low. Worst injury was either the time I fell and skinned my knee so bad it ruined my jeans and I still have a scar 3 years later, the time last year I lost the fight with the bread knife (still have the scar on my left index finger), or yesterday when a pot fell on my elbow, scraped me up, and is still sore.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 21, 2012)

I just remebered that me and my friend used to high five with such power that our hands got numb. Totally worth it though, those were some good days. *rocks in rocking chair* (what an awesome name, rocking chair, now I want a metal chair :3)


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 21, 2012)

Very low. Even paper cuts hurt me like a bitch. That said, I have never broken anything so I dunno how serious injuries affect me. Maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 21, 2012)

I have high pain tolerance. The worst injury I can recall is when I broke my right hand when I was five. My mom said I scared the hell out of her because I wasn't crying. The only terrible thing that resulted was that at the time I was right-handed, so I had to force myself to write with my left-hand. I'm still left-handed today.

On a side note, I won 20$ from my friend to see if I could jump a 15 foot rock. Other than a sprained ankle, I was fine.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 21, 2012)

Mine is reasonably high, I think. I injure myself with startling regularity, and it doesn't usually hurt too much (I've broken my leg twice in the last five years, and it wasn't _too_ bad). I complain a lot, though, because I enjoy sympathy and attention :D


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd like to think mine's quite high. Whenever I have things happen to me that other people say should be really painful, I don't see what the fuss is about.

Though that said, I've never been injured very badly, like a bone being broken. So I guess I can't exactly say for sure.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 22, 2012)

My pain tolerance is pretty damn low. If I get hit in some ball game in gym, for example, I often have to go sit down for a while to recover because I can't play with ALL THAT PAIN ;_;


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 22, 2012)

Mine's average I think. I can handle a paper cut, but when I use hand sanitizer with a paper cut...it's hurts so much....


I remember once in Gym that my class played Dodgeball. A dodgeball hit me straight in the face. And someone strong threw it. To tell the truth, it didn't so much hurt, it just kind of shocked me when it unexpectedly hit my face.

Of course, I don't really have that many experiences where I get hurt, so I'm not that sure about my pain tolerance level...


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jan 22, 2012)

I hit my pinky a couple days ago and could hardly stand up for ten minutes.


----------



## M&F (Jan 22, 2012)

I can take knocks and blows pretty well, but if I bleed, even if it's a papercut, I freak out.

I don't think it's a scare of blood, per se, since just blood I can handle just fine. It has more to do arteries and veins and the like, I guess; I did once hyperventilate in a biology test because holy shit one of the questions was gory.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a fairly high pain tolerance. I've found cuts and scrapes I've never even felt. However, there's a couple things I can't tolerate at all. Big cuts and blood and such.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm impossibly fast and strong... my skin is pale white and ice cold... my eyes change colour sometimes and I'm speak like I'm from a different time... I never eat or drink anything and I never go out in the sun.

Say it.


----------



## H-land (Jan 23, 2012)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I'm impossibly fast and strong... my skin is pale white and ice cold... my eyes change colour sometimes and I'm speak like I'm from a different time... I never eat or drink anything and I never go out in the sun.
> 
> Say it.


You're a wizard, Harry.

Ahem. I'm not entirely sure I understand the question, but I think I probably have an average to above-average tolerance for pain, and an average pain threshold, probably.
On the one hand, I definitely feel when I stub my toe or something, and I may go around for fifteen seconds or something just swearing and/or grumbling loudly and incoherently. On the other hand, it doesn't so much hurt as it does irritate me when that happens, and I'm normally fine. 

Worst pain I've been in was probably either after I got my wisdom teeth out a few years back, although I think what really bothered me wasn't so much that my teeth ached but that I couldn't _chew_ because of it; or when I was about seven, and I fell off the side of our basement stairs and landed on hard concrete about a meter and a half, maybe two meters below. I can't even say I remember that too much. I just know there was a lot of blood, and I was bawling my eyes out, but again, I _was_ a kid. So end of the day, I'm not really sure what my tolerance for pain is at higher levels, and I'm not too anxious to find out, frankly.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 23, 2012)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I'm impossibly fast and strong... my skin is pale white and ice cold... my eyes change colour sometimes and I'm speak like I'm from a different time... I never eat or drink anything and I never go out in the sun.
> 
> Say it.


You're not a vampire - you just play a lot of World of Warcraft.


----------



## Automata heart (Jan 23, 2012)

corection. i have BAD tolerence to pain. i fell off a swimming pool ladder yesterday and wimpered for like 5 minuted. (mostly because i hooked one leg over and now have a epic bruise to show for it.)


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 24, 2012)

Hahaha I have the worst pain tolerance in the world

when I was younger I was rollerskating and I fell down and hurt my arm and cried until my parents took me to hospital because I thought it was broken

it was a bruise! four hours of waiting in emergency admissions for a bruise! my other talents include: accidentally cutting myself with my own boxcutter at work and bleeding fricking everywhere from a tiny cut! also getting four teeth removed for braces and continously accidentally touching the sore spots with my tongue after the local anesthetic wore off, but not before falling down the stairs at the dentist and hurting my butt!

in short: I hurt myself a lot. and it hurts :C


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 24, 2012)

To give you an idea of my pain tolerance, I absolutely can't play volleyball. At least not properly. The reason? The way you hit the ball hurt too much - one hit and I'm in pain for the next minutes.

I guess I have most problems with hard, sudden hits? At least, each time that happens I'm out for a while and have to recover for some minutes before doing anything else. 

And who can forget stubbing your toes. ...Or rather, the space BETWEEN your toes. Ow ow ow ow ow.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 25, 2012)

Actually, I take it all back - I burned my hand on a grill this evening and _oh dear god_ it hurts. I've been putting frozen peas on it, which is fine until they defrost and then the pain returns and it's a horrible growing thing that CRESCENDOES IN IMPOSSIBLE AGONY.

(it's perhaps not that bad, but it's going to be annoying trying to sleep tonight)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 28, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> Actually, I take it all back - I burned my hand on a grill this evening and _oh dear god_ it hurts. I've been putting frozen peas on it, which is fine until they defrost and then the pain returns and it's a horrible growing thing that CRESCENDOES IN IMPOSSIBLE AGONY.
> 
> (it's perhaps not that bad, but it's going to be annoying trying to sleep tonight)


I don't suppose a vat of liquid nitrogen would be available (or healthy)!


----------



## Karousever (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm just going to be annoyingly vague. Medium.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Feb 4, 2012)

jaketiger1116 said:


> I'm just going to be annoyingly vague. Medium.


You got shot by a psychic?


----------



## ArtemisX (Feb 4, 2012)

My pain threshold is quite low, actually. I can feel pain from a small scratch on my arm or something. (Actually, I itched my arm just before writing this and it kinda hurt.)

But I make up for it by having an extremely high pain tolerance. When I used to work at McDonald's, I sliced my left index finger open and lost a lot of blood (enough to nearly pass out, about five minutes later) and simply grabbed a paper towel to wrap around it. (When I _did_ nearly pass out, I was still completely coherent and aware, but I felt like I couldn't move.)

Other times I've been hit pretty hard, and shrugged it off (sometimes going "ow" under my breath when whoever hit me wasn't looking), or I'll carry something that's rather painful to carry, and not let it affect me.

Of course, that last bit may be because, when it comes to working, I'm rather stubborn. I'm getting a bad back (already), so I'm in almost constant pain working all day.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Feb 5, 2012)

I deal with sharp stabbing pain rather poorly, but any dull throbbing pain is nothing to me.


----------



## ArtemisX (Feb 5, 2012)

Koori Renchuu said:


> I deal with sharp stabbing pain rather poorly, but any dull throbbing pain is nothing to me.


Really? I'm actually the opposite, for the most part. Sharp, stabbing pain is like, "Ow?", but dull, throbbing pain is "OH GOD IT HURTS!". Or should I say, it passes my pain tolerance a lot quicker.

Though, it might be more accurate to say that external pain is nothing, but internal pain, like a headache or earache, is debilitating.


----------



## natsuto (Feb 10, 2012)

The worst damage is down to the time, and I skinned my knee so bad, it ruined my jeans, I still have a scar, after 3 years, last year when I lost the struggle with the bread knife.


----------

